# BST Time Change - Before You Ask...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Please note:

The forum clock is not wrong, it does not need changing, and the moderators / admin team can do nothing about it. 

If your time is showing as 1 hour behind for users in the BST timezone you need to follow these steps:

Click the link for "User Control Panel" from the left side of the menu,

Click the tab for "Board Preferences",

Change the option for "Summer Time/DST is in effect:" from no to yes,

Click submit!

8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Nick

I have just noticed the clock is wrong, it needs changing, please can one of the moderators sort it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Hi Nick
> I have just noticed the clock is wrong, it needs changing, please can one of the moderators sort it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Charlie


Well spotted Charlie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My clock's wrong too [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: 
John.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How many miles in the focus today John?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> How many miles in the focus today John?


HI Naresh 

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Drove 5.2 miles to the station this morning in the Focus [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John.


----------

